# GREAT youtube vid



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

from MB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thTIYCXcx90


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

btw, that doesn't do it justice for how LOUD it was


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

That gave me goosebumps.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Man, I REALLY wish I could have been there.

Oh well, I have a feeling there will be many more scenes like that here in Portland over the next several years.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MB's blog also has some audio

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

"Great" is an understatement. Then again I dont think there's a word to describe how happy I am. Best, video, ever.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I take it you were there, Hap.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Great video!
Thanks for the link.. I wish I could've been there. That would've been awesome.

We're No. 1!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I take it you were there, Hap.


I was there with Gambit, RHNR, Schilly, Howie Wookie and HTTY (and about 200 other rabid nutsos)


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

The user has this video too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O99POVJfglY

KP unplugged.

Oh. Edit: Awesome video, by the way!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

This is the greatest video ever assembled. THANKS for sharing it...!!! I could only dream of being there. 

The funny thing in the video was everyone jumping up and down after the third pick was selected, and they were so ecstatic most probably didn't see the second pick on TV. It was probably the increased jumping and shouting that made most realize we got the #1 pick!

RIP CITY is alive.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> from MB
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thTIYCXcx90


That is priceless. 

I watch it on tv, but listen to that on the computer.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

My ears are still ringin, and I still sound like a frog.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

He does look rather junky/not-in-shape in that off-white mock long sleeve shirt. But at least he is being relaxed, being himself, and comical. I always see him in a suit so serious. This is a good side of him. Thanks for the video!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Nate Dogg said:


> He does look rather junky/not-in-shape in that off-white mock long sleeve shirt.


Spoken like someone who isn't sniffing 40 yet. Your time will come 

barfo


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/thTIYCXcx90"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/thTIYCXcx90" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Great videos. Thanks, guys. I had no idea that the team GMs witness the actual lottery drawing, and already know the results before the "public" lottery is held on TV.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT8jfABL6yY


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Where was the draft party anyway?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

After we weren't called at #6, there was no way we could have landed #4 or #5 right? Everyone sounded really excited when our names weren't called out at 4 or 5.

We would have been in an akward situation in #3, and I bet we would have traded #3 away.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> After we weren't called at #6, there was no way we could have landed #4 or #5 right? Everyone sounded really excited when our names weren't called out at 4 or 5.
> 
> We would have been in an akward situation in #3, and I bet we would have traded #3 away.


I think what it was, was that the teams that were selected at 4 and 5 had a lot better odds of getting the 1 or 2 spot which meant our odds went up at getting one of the top 2 spots. 

Of course if anyone thought about it, the Bucks being in our spot meant that all three top three teams had been bump out of the top three or else the Bucks couldn't be in the 6th spot.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Is that Freddie Jones in the video towards the end? Was he there? Knew Ime was there but didn't know Freddie was there.

-Pop


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> My ears are still ringin, and I still sound like a frog.



ribbit, we're number one, ribbit! me too, but I'm okay with it! :yay:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

double post......nothing to see here


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The party was at Venue on MLK, formerly known as Billy Reeds.

Yes, that is F.Jones.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

I really wanted to be at that draft party but couldn't make it. Although I was pretty much doing the same thing in my living room. What a great time to be a Blazer fan!

And Hap, noticed the new comment (I guess I should say numbers) under your nickname - LOVE IT!!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Who is that handsome shaved head gentleman in the Blazer sweatshirt who said, "WOW!"? towards the end of the video? That's one fly lookin' hispanic basketball fan!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Who is that handsome shaved head gentleman in the Blazer sweatshirt who said, "WOW!"? towards the end of the video? That's one fly lookin' hispanic basketball fan!


He's on the production staff. I was never formally introduced, but I saw him at every single game.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

The best youtube video I have ever watched.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

brewmaster said:


> The best youtube video I have ever watched.


Actually there was this one I saw with these sorority sisters making out in this.................nevermind.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Great, great video. Loved the one of the pundits on there, too. Michael Wilbon looked like he was about ready to *****-slap Jon Barry for saying something so godawful stupid as "the Blazers ought to trade the #1 pick for some veterans." If there were justice in television, Barry would be fired based on that moronic statement alone. Class move by Carlisle to reference his years as an assistant in Portland, and congratulate the city on the pick, too.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I still haven't gotten over the lottery, nearly three days later. I've watched the video of the countdown from the Blazers party at least a dozen times, and it still hasn't gotten old. :biggrin:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I know this is my second post here, but this video is just too awesome. May I say too that the camera man did a great job of getting everyone in the area with their reactions to each announcement with the selections.

Great stuff.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I notice Freddie and Ime there laughing and enjoying the moment with the fans as everyone was going bonkers.

That was really cool of them. Most NBA players wouldn't stay at a function for as long as they did, let alone mingle with the Average Joes.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Awesome stuff. Wish I could have been there in person!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hap said:


> from MB
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thTIYCXcx90



wow...it really is nothing to do in Portland (sad):lol:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> wow...it really is nothing to do in Portland (sad):lol:


Again, but making sense this time? :biggrin:


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed the lottery, missed the draft... but so glad for YouTube. I was literally smiling and trying not to choke up while watching this! Such a happy moment in my life.


----------

